# Very unsettled and Anxious



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi

Bailey in 6 years old (7 yrs in October) and has Hyperthyroidism which is controlled with medication - last bloods taken 2 weeks ago and all is fine.

Over the past few night Bailey has been very unsettled, anxiously pacing between me and her dad with her ears right back and panting. She goes into the kitchen and barks to be let out every 10 mins or so but once outside she just walks around the patio and then wants to come in again. It isn't particularly warm here in the UK so it's not the heat! We are finding it quite distressing to watch as we don't know what we can/should do for her.

Has anybody else been through anything similar? All advice welcome!

Thank you
Mel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bailey*

Bailey

To be on the safe side, I would take her to the vet to be checked out as soon as possible. Don't want to scare you, but obviously something is bothering her.
Could it be an upcoming seizure?


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes, definitely take her to your vet. At first I thought it might be a urinary tract infection, but you say she's not peeing when she's let out. Have your vet check her over, take her temperature, do blood work, etc. I'm sure other members on this forum will offer some helpful advice, as well.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Considering Bailey is a Golden, ask the vet about xrays and an ultrasound, even if the bloodwork comes back ok.


----------



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks all.

Today has been the same but what we think is strange is that during the day Bailey is pretty normal (for her). She gets excited and jumping up at visitors (we've not been able to get her to stop this), going to the toilet as normal and generally playing with the girls and sleeping as she has always done. 

However, this evening she has sat infront of me again, not my husband with her ears right back, looking stressed/nervous/anxious and panting - I'm starting to wonder if it's me that has something wrong!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Do you have any loud noises or storms or fireworks going on at night? Or recently?

What you describe is very similar to what my Jacks does with his storm/noise phobia. It may just be raining outside and he's already looking at the windows or the ceiling and getting all worked up - clinging, panting, eyes wide/staring, pacing.


----------



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

Megora said:


> Do you have any loud noises or storms or fireworks going on at night? Or recently?
> 
> What you describe is very similar to what my Jacks does with his storm/noise phobia. It may just be raining outside and he's already looking at the windows or the ceiling and getting all worked up - clinging, panting, eyes wide/staring, pacing.


No nothing, it's quiet out and nothing recently - it's just really strange !


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hyper, instead of hypothyroid? That's very rare with dogs. I have a dog with bouncing thyroid levels, but he never demonstrated what you described during his hyper periods before we got him levels normalized. I'd video the behavior, then show it to your vet!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> Hyper, instead of hypothyroid? That's very rare with dogs. I have a dog with bouncing thyroid levels, but he never demonstrated what you described during his hyper periods before we got him levels normalized. I'd video the behavior, then show it to your vet!


Hyper is very rare in dogs. Perhaps it was a typo?


----------



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

If there's one thing I'm learning about my boy, it's that he's constantly communicating with me using his body langauge. The problem is I'm too dumb to understand or even recognize he's trying to say something. 

I'm thinking it's either environmental or she's not feeling well. Mine can hear thunderstorms 10-15 mins before we do, so he'll start acting up when he hears it. If it's something like that, it can't continue every single night, so you'll know soon enough if she is behaving like this consistently. If she's not feeling well for some reason, is there any change in her daily routine or diet that might explain it? Is she drinking less water? Can you alter the feeding times a little to see if that causes a change in the behavior? Feed earlier, or split dinner into 2 meals, one just before bedtime. The blood test is certainly inexpensive and easy enough to do, but if that fails to turn up anything, you're back to some sleuthing to get to the bottom of it. Give her a quick physical on your own. Feel around her body and look for signs of discomfort when she's behaving like this.


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Sounds like you need an animal communicator to decipher what she is trying to tell you!


----------

